# Music from my childhood...



## Stego (Oct 3, 2010)

Hiya Folks!

I'm new here, and I look forward to checking out all the great info on this site!

Lately, I've been searching for the name (and possibly a way to download/purchase) the Halloween sound effects from when I was a kid in the 80s. The cassette tape was black with an orange sticker on it that contained the name of the tape (I no longer can find it).

The best info I can give you is that it started out with a piece of classical music (NOT Toccatta in D) and then went on through the usual sound effects of moaning, chains rattling, creaking floors and the like. There was no narration either.

The sound effects for the most part felt like one giant track of audio. In other words, unlike other sound effects tapes I've had which separted each type of sound effect into its own track, this tape was meant to be played as background mood sounds continually.

We used this tape EVERY Halloween and I know that if I heard it again I would recognize it immediately.

I have suspicions that it was made by Disney, only because most of the media I grew up with was from Disney...but there was nothing that suggested that by listening to it.

Any help is greatly appreciated! This was my most favorite sound effects tape and still remains a personal fav to this very day!


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

*At least I'm not alone*

I posted asking about something along the lines of this
Here's a link to a youtube video that is a series of a cassette me and a friend made back in 2002/01..see if the background noises sound familiar to you

YouTube - Howlin' Halloween: Raise From The Dead


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

*Also..*

I'm looking for the cassette tape to as i have lost it as well in the years since


----------



## Stego (Oct 3, 2010)

those are neat, but sadly, not the ones I am looking for. thanks for the post and good luck to you on finding what you're looking for, too!


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Stego.
I'm nearly 50 now and have been collecting halloween effects for years. The majority of what I own now is cd only, but chances are i've held it in my hands at some point in one format or the other.
Do you have any more info other than what the cassette looked like? Maybe what the cassette box cover looked like. And was it really a sticker on the cassette? Given a little more info, i may be able to help- drzeus


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

I believe what you're looking for is a recording called "Horror Sounds of the Night" released by Topstone Industries. I still have the cassette tape (with the telltale orange sticker) from my childhood as well. They did press it to CD years ago but I haven't seen it since. I'm sure it's on the net somewhere to download. Hope this is what you're looking for; I know how frustrating it is when you know exactly what you're looking for (whether it be by sight or sound) but have no idea how to find it.

The other possibility (though I'm unsure of the black cassette with orange sticker) is "Sounds to Make You Shiver" released by Pickwick, circa 1974.

Here's a photo of the "Horror Sounds of the Night" cassette tape in the original blister pack:


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Stego said:


> Hiya Folks!
> 
> I'm new here..... I've been searching for the name (and possibly a way to download/purchase) the Halloween sound effects from *when I was a kid in the 80s.....*


First off WELCOME and man you made me feel OLD...................


----------



## Stego (Oct 3, 2010)

Dr.Zeus thank you so much, but thankfully jthom has hit the nail on the head!!

jthom: seriously, THANK YOU from myself & my fam.!! My family and i have been racking our brains about this thing for years now! I found another section of this forum that actually has a link listed to a download of the album. You can find it in: Halloween Music --> Horror Sounds of The Night (Topstones Industries # 5030) (circa page 4)

On top of that, I believe I found a copy of the CD on-line, but we'll see if it matches the mp3s.

It's funny, I haven't heard this recording in years and listening to it now, it's like my brain hasn't missed a beat because I remember it all so vividly.


----------



## Stego (Oct 3, 2010)

Sauron the Great said:


> First off WELCOME and man you made me feel OLD...................


Ha ha...sorry, man!

That happened to me the other day when a teenager saw my Ren & Stimpy shirt and I had to proceed to explain who they were. *sigh*


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm glad you found what you were looking for. That's a great album. They just don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## Stego (Oct 3, 2010)

jtohm said:


> I'm glad you found what you were looking for. That's a great album. They just don't make them like that anymore.


No they certainly do not make them like that anymore. I've listened to more modern fare and they are no more than fair!


----------

